# A few recordings of me.



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

WARNING: CONTAINS FRAMES OF MY EXTREMELY DERPY FACE. PROCEED WITH CAUTION.
Lol.
Anyway...
Here.

That's Piano Sonata No. 8, Op. 13 (Movement 2) by Beethoven. It's a really pretty piece, and I really wanted you to listen to it, but in my style, not someone else's interpretation (honestly, I think everyone else's is a little on the overdramatized side).

And here's my Kingdom Hearts II Medley Of Sorts, which will later become my Fantasia on Themes from Kingdom Hearts, Op. 5. I pretty much poured my brain (and a portion of my sanity) into this one, so you better enjoy it. Lol, I kid. 

Honestly, I hate the sound quality in these videos so much. I have a horrible webcam, and I don't much like the mini camera that my brother let me use. But you gotta work with what you got, I guess.

My dynamics in the Sonata weren't as good as they could have been, and I made a few mistakes in the medley, but that's all there is as far as errors. Feedback would be very much appreciated, as long as it's constructive.


----------

